# coil embolizations



## rperez (Mar 12, 2010)

My doctor performs coil embolizations then he writes 9 coil emolizations were done with angiograms.  So he is coding the 61626 code once but he's coding 75894 then 75898 8 times.  Is this correct?


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 12, 2010)

rperez said:


> My doctor performs coil embolizations then he writes 9 coil emolizations were done with angiograms.  So he is coding the 61626 code once but he's coding 75894 then 75898 8 times.  Is this correct?



Very unlikely.  If there are mutliple (in this example there shold be 8) aneurysms/avm's that are clearly documented, each one distinctly embolized, then it is possible that you can bill for each separately (61626/75894/75898 for each). Again, I must stress that this is a very unlikely scenario.

So, based on one aneursysm/avm coiled (with 9 coils) the coding would be thus:
61626
75894
75898  If post treatment angiography was performed then 75898 should be coded but only once per site.

If this was for epistaxis and nine coils were placed, then the above codes would also apply, even if the treatment was bilateral.

You can also bill for the selective catheter placements (36215-36218)and any true diagnostic angiographies performed.

HTH


----------



## Jim Pawloski (Mar 12, 2010)

dpeoples said:


> Very unlikely.  If there are mutliple (in this example there shold be 8) aneurysms/avm's that are clearly documented, each one distinctly embolized, then it is possible that you can bill for each separately (61626/75894/75898 for each). Again, I must stress that this is a very unlikely scenario.
> 
> So, based on one aneursysm/avm coiled (with 9 coils) the coding would be thus:
> 61626
> ...



Hi Everybody,
In this case, I am going to disagree with you.  In an intracranial embolization, you can bill for each injection as a post embolization code.  But that is the only case where this can be done.  (REF: Society of Interventional Radiology Coding guide.)

HTH,
Jim Pawloski


----------



## 00029754 (Mar 15, 2010)

I agree without the entire report most likely the codes are each coded once.  I agree SIR has recommended that followup studies to the head can be coded more often but be careful to review the documentation to ensure they are truely "follow-up" studies to check on effectiveness og treatment.


----------



## lovetocode (Mar 18, 2010)

I have a case where an aneurysm coiling embolization was done.  The diagnosis reads left ICA aneuysm.  This is the only information I have.  I called the surgeon's office, and they outsource their coding and their coders have not submitted the slip. I would code it with 61624 with an anesthesia code of 01926 and a diagnosis code 437.3.  My co-workers pointed out code 61703 and 61705.  The difference seems to be percutaneous versus open.  How would you code this case with only the information I have provided?  The difference in the anesthesia code base values is huge.


----------



## dpeoples (Mar 19, 2010)

lovetocode said:


> I have a case where an aneurysm coiling embolization was done.  The diagnosis reads left ICA aneuysm.  This is the only information I have.  I called the surgeon's office, and they outsource their coding and their coders have not submitted the slip. I would code it with 61624 with an anesthesia code of 01926 and a diagnosis code 437.3.  My co-workers pointed out code 61703 and 61705.  The difference seems to be percutaneous versus open.  How would you code this case with only the information I have provided?  The difference in the anesthesia code base values is huge.




It can't be coded acurately without more info. The report should clearly show whether this was open or percutaneous.


----------

